# Eure Erfahrungen mit Online-Auktionen



## Eisbaer (5 Oktober 2001)

Hallo !

Mich wuerde mal interessieren, wie eure Erfahrungen mit Online-Auktionen sind. Als Verkaeufer, sowohl auch Verkaeufer.

Ich selber habe schon viel (weit ueber 300 Kaeufe und Verkaeufe zusammengeszaehlt) ueber Ebay verkauft und gekauft und noch keinen einzigen Reinfall erlebt. Damit moechte ich natuerlich nicht behaupten, dass wirklich immer alles glatt laeuft und sich niemand Gedanken um Betruegereien zu machen braucht. Mich interessieren nur mal die Berichte anderer User.

Vielen Dank /forum/images/smiles/icon_smile.gif

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Heiko (5 Oktober 2001)

Hallo!

Ich habe auch schon über ebay und ricardo gekauft.

Probleme hatte ich bislang nicht, ich muß aber auch sagen, daß ich die Finger von Sache lasse, die dubios aussehen. Und davon gibts ne Menge...

Mit Ricardo hab ich mal was Nettes erlebt:
Ich bekam ca. zwei Jahre nach Kauf eines neuen Druckers (Zahlung über KK) eine Mahnung für die Rechnung für einen anderen Drucker (den ich nie gekauft habe). Einige Telefonate und ein Fax später war das jedoch geklärt und erledigt.
Ärgerlich, aber nicht wirklich schlimm...


----------



## Stefan2k1 (9 Oktober 2001)

Hi,

ich kaufe auch gelegentlich bei EBay, das klappt sehr gut. Ein richtiges
Problem hatte ich bisher nicht, ich hoffe das bleibt auch so /forum/images/smiles/icon_smile.gif

Bye
 Stefan


----------



## Heiko (9 Oktober 2001)

Das hoffe ich doch.

Bei all den Informationen, die hier zu finden sind, darf man ja auch nicht vergessen, daß Auktionen eine tolle Sache sind. Nur eben nicht ganz so unbedenklich, wie viele denken...


----------



## t24r (14 Oktober 2001)

Allgemein ist gegen Online- Auktionen nichts einzuwenden.Schwarze Schafe gibts überall.Man muß ja nicht gerade Geschäfte mit 4stelligen Zahlen machen, außerdem ist man gegebenfalls auch versichert.

Nur was ich den Auktionen Ebay und Atrada ankreiden muss ist die Zusammenarbeit mit so einem Winkeladvokaten- Büro (KSP) was sich wohl mit Mahnschreiben über Wasser hält.So habe ich vor über einem Jahr eine Rechnung aus Versehen mit einem Pfennig zuviel bezahlt und bekommen immer noch Mahnungen und Androhungen von Mahnbescheiden.Auf den Mahnbescheid warte ich, damit ich auch Widerspruch einlegen kann.Die Kosten tragen die.

Es wäre schön, wenn wir auf dieser Seite mehr Erfahrungen austauschen könnten.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Heiko (14 Oktober 2001)

Ein Pfennig zu viel?

Mahnschreiben? Weswegen mahnen die? Sollst Du den Pfennig per Lastschrift abbuchen lassen?


----------



## t24r (15 Oktober 2001)

Die finden bestimmt in Ihrem eigenen PC nichts mehr,wenn nicht genau der gleiche Betrag erscheint.Nichts gegen Frauen,aber das entspricht genau der weiblichen Logik.


----------



## grimsby0703 (25 Oktober 2001)

Als Hörspiel-Fanatiker bin ich irgendwann automatisch auf eBay gekommen und seitdem immer gut gefahren (sowohl als Käufer als auch als Verkäufer); Was dieses Genre betrifft, so ist es halt wie im richtigen leben- es gibt immer einige "verquere Typen" und die klassischen Abzocker- wer drauf "reinfällt" muss schauen wie man(n) drauf reagiert. ich selbst habe schon viele Artikel sehr günstig in Ebay ersteigern können und im Vergleich zu anderen NET-Auktionen bietet ebay meines Erachtens nach die beste Platform was das Angebot (als Käufer) und die Erreichbarkeit von Interessenten (als Verkäufer) betrifft. Das auf dieser anonymen Ebene ntürlich dem Betrug alle Türen offenstehen, sollte jedem User schon klar sein (siehe Beiträge zu diesem Thema); Wer Juwelen ect. in Ebay kauft sollte sich schon ganz sicher sein, mit wem er es da gerade zu tun hat /forum/images/smiles/icon_smile.gif

grüsse Grimsby


----------



## Anonymous (30 Oktober 2001)

ich habe bei ebay diverse Auktionen als Verkäufer und auch als Käufer ohne Probleme abgewickelt. Ich nehme übrigens generell Vorkasse und definiere die Auktionsbeschreibung entsprechend. Bisher habe ich selber als Käufer ebenfalls fast immer Vorkasse leisten müssen. Es gab dabei nie ein Problem ! Jedoch schaue ich mir die Bewertungen an & bei weniger als 10 Feedbacks oder bei dem beliebten Satz " Käufer zahlt Ebay Kosten" biete ich gar nicht erst mit.


----------



## Anonymous (18 November 2001)

Ich hatte einmal einmal bei Ricardo versucht, etwas zu ersteigern, wurde aber in letzter Minute von einem anderen Bieter überboten. Eigentlich dachte ich, die Sache wäre damit gelaufen. Seltsamerweise erhielt ich kurz darauf eine Email vom Verkäufer, der mir mitteilte, er wäre derzeit im Ausland im Urlaub, und würde mir das ersteigerte Teil nach seiner Rückkunft sofort zuschicken. Ich antwortete sofort auf die Email, und erklärte darin, daß ich nicht der meistbietende war, und mir das Teil garnicht zustand. Keine Antwort... 2 Wochen später erhielt ich per Nachnahme tatsächlich die Ware, die ich annahm und bezahlte. Da ich ja nicht der meistbietende war, erhielt ich natürlich auch nie den nötwendigen Code, der zum Bewerten des Verkäufers erforderlich ist. Ich las später, daß dieser Geschäftsvorgang mit einer sehr guten Bewertung des Verkäufers eingetragen worden ist. Meiner Meinung nach war also entweder der Verkäufer selbst, oder ein Bekannter, unter verschiedenen Namen aktiv, die sich gegenseitig die besten Bewertungen zuschanzten. Da man sich teilweise auch die anderen Auktionen der Anbieter anzeigen lassen kann, kommt man leicht dahinter, daß die zu versteigernden Waren oft nur im Kreis herum gehen, um möglichst viele positive Bewertungen zu bekommen. Die erhaltene Ware (ein ISDN-Telefon mit AB), und der Preis waren völlig in Ordnung. Seltsam war nur, daß auf dem Anrufbeantworter des Telefons noch Ansagen gespeichert waren, sowie Telefonnummern, die zu einer Firma gehörten, die mit dem Verkäufer aber auch rein gar nichts zu tun hatten.

mfg.
[email protected]


----------



## Heiko (18 November 2001)

Hallo!

Wenn Du mich fragst, dann klingt das nicht allzu seriös...


----------



## Anonymous (20 November 2001)

Hallo,
habe schon viel über Ebay & Ricardo ver-/ersteigert.
(Fast) alles gut gelaufen.
Es machen sich nur 2 "unsitten" breit:

1. Abwarten bis man bewertet wurde und dann erst den Partner bewerten. Das ist besonders ärgerlich, wenn man den Partner (zurecht) negativ/neutral bewertet und sich dann die "Retourkutsche" einfängt.
2. Langsam gibt es immer mehr Plakiate/Fälschungen. Ebay ist das total egal und läßt die Betrüger weiter machen. z.B.  kleib_de  bei Ebay !!

Man muß sich eben GENAU informieren vorher. Und den Verkäufer eben mit Fragen "löchern".
Achja...... das gibt es noch ein Problem....die POST !!  Viele Päckchen gehen auf dem Weg verloren(kaputt). Habe schon einige Abenteuer mit der POST erlebt.

Trotzdem eine tollen/preiswerte Sache

RON


----------



## guenter65 (7 Dezember 2001)

Hi,
habe auch schon negative Erfahrungen mit eBay gemacht. Habe einen TFT-Monitor vom eBay-Mitglied cool-pc ersteigert. Den Kaufpreis habe ich per Vorkasse gezahlt, aber die Ware nie bekommen. Mit mir sind 6 weitere Mitglieder auf die gleiche Weise geschädigt worden. Ebay hat kein Interesse an der Aufklärung des Betrugs, hat sich auch nicht sonderlich bemüht. Inzwischen wurde von einigen Geschädigten Anzeige erstattet. Der Betrüger hatte eine große Anzahl positiver Bewertungen. Das scheint auch kein zuverlässiger Sicherheitsaspekt zu sein.
M.f.G guenter65


----------



## Heiko (7 Dezember 2001)

Ich frage mich da nur, wieso so wenig Käufer auf die Abwicklung über ein Treuhandkonto bestehen.
Das ist für alle Parteien das sicherste, aber kaum einer nutzt das.
Ich verstehe das nicht ganz.
Könnte vielleicht daran liegen, daß dadurch der Ablauf verkompliziert wird...


----------



## Anonymous (18 Dezember 2001)

Hallo,
als Käufer habe ich nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht /forum/images/smiles/icon_smile.gif
als Verkäufer leider auch negative /forum/images/smiles/icon_frown.gif

Da wird ein Artikel hochgeboten *Freude* und dann nicht bezahlt *Ärger, Frust*. Und da ich ein freundlicher Mensch bin, warte ich einige Zeit mit den Zahlungserinnerungen und Mahnungen. Dann ist es aber leider zu spät, den Artikel dem Zweitbieter anzubieten, der hat meist kein Interesse mehr nach 3-4 Wochen oder länger. Verkauf geplatzt, Einstellgebühr dahin.

Zum Glück kommt dies nur selten vor und ebay ist ein schöner warmer und trockener Flohmarktstandersatz /forum/images/smiles/icon_smile.gif an dem man auch gut klönen kann.

Sicherheit als Verkäufer
- nur Vorkasse
- keine Nachnahme, bei Nichtabnahme habe ich sonst doppelte Portokosten

Sicherheit als Käufer
- Bewertungsprofil anschauen
- bei hohen Summen nur im Nahbereich bieten, wegen Selbstabholung

MfG sabiebo


----------



## FlashGordon (26 Dezember 2001)

hallo, ich habe inzwischen über 300 Aktionen als Ver- und An- Käufer auf Ebay durchgeführt und bin jetzt insgesamt 3 mal behumpst worden 2x habe ich was gezahlt und nichts bekommen, einmal in meiner "Grünschnabelzeit" Ware ohne Vorkasse zu nem Käufer geschickt aber nie bezahlt bekommen. - da es sich jeweils nur um so ca. 30 Mark handelte (DVDs) habe ich auf ne Anzeige und die ganzen damit verbundenen Scherereien verzichtet, hab mir aber ein paar eigene Regeln aufgestellt - von Leuten die mehr als 1 Minus haben kauf ich nichts, Leute die die Auktionsgebühren mit auf den Preis schlagen bei denen biete ich nicht, wenn keine Versandpauschale angegeben ist biete ich auch nicht, oder wenns mich sehr interessiert schreib ich die Betreffenden an und will wissen wie hoch die "Versandkosten" sein sollen... - einer wollte tatsächlich mal 13,-- Mark fürs verschicken einer DVD - das kostet tatsächlich 3 Mark! - ja und von Leuten mit weniger als 10 Bewertungen kauf ich auch nichts (auch wenn ich selber auch mal bei 0 angefangen hab) - im großen Ganzen hab ich über die Zeit auch wirklich sehr gute und auch lustige Geschäfte abgewickelt (auch mit höherem Wert - aber über 1000 Mark (jetzt bald 500 Euro) würde ich nie gehen,
außer ich "kenne" die Leute die den Artikel reinstellen. Was mich stört an Ebay ist die Arroganz von den Mitarbeitern wenns mal nicht klappt, die stellen einem dann als "Dummerchen" hin... - Ebay sollte ges. verpflichtet werden, Doppel- registrierungen (Hochbietspielchen) zu unterbinden und die Richtigkeit der Registrierungsdaten zu überprüfen - ansonsten macht mir das echt Spaß... und die Gauner und Faker durchschau ich inzwischen denke ich auch fast immer...
was ich spätestens dann merke wenn ich nach ner verlorenen Auktion ne Mail bekomme, dass der Höchstbieter sich nicht gemeldet hat... - in diesem Sinne
Caio Uwe


----------



## Heiko (26 Dezember 2001)

Ich sehe das ähnlich. Die Damen und Herren von ebay machen es sich extrem leicht...

Das sollte man eigentlich anders regeln.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Januar 2002)

*Eigentich kein Problem - wenn man etwas aufpasst.*

Ich habe als Käufer/ verkäufer nur beste Erfahrungen auf ebay gemacht (woanders kaufe ich eigentlich nicht). Ich beachte aber selbst ganz klare Richtlinien.

Beim Kauf:
Absolut sicher sein, was ich kaufe. Im Zweifelsfall beim Verkäufer anfragen bzgl. Zustand (wenn gebraucht), Webseiten über das Produkt aufsuchen, wenn Neuware.
Bezahlung NUR gegen Überweisung, ist nach 10 Tagen keine Ware da, Geld von der Hausbank zurückholen lassen, negatives Feedback ohne weitere Aufforderung hinterlassen. 

Beim Verkauf:
Bieter mit mehr als einem "berechtigt" negativen Feedback (das kann "nicht gemeldet" oder "nicht bezahlt" sein), verkaufe ich grundsätzlich NICHTS. Das wird im Angebotstext erwähnt, diese Bids werden von mir ignoriert und fallen an den nächst folgenden Bieter.

Ware nur gegen Vorkasse, Lieferanschrift muss bestätigt werden (nicht auf eingetragene Adresse bei ebay vertrauen). Versand der Ware nur als Paket (versichert), der Kunde zahlt die Versandkosten. Kann ja nur in seinem Interesse sein, ich bin mir sicher gegen die Post abgesichert zu sein (Verlust).

Tja, was ist das Problem?
Wer diese Regeln in etwa einhält, dann gibts Null Problem mit irgendwas. Mann kann kaum ebay verantwortlich machen, wenn die User nicht wissen was sie tun.


----------



## Heiko (10 Januar 2002)

*Eigentich kein Problem - wenn man etwas aufpasst.*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Bezahlung NUR gegen Überweisung, ist nach 10 Tagen keine Ware da, Geld von der Hausbank zurückholen lassen, negatives Feedback ohne weitere Aufforderung hinterlassen.


Recht gute Tips, aber:
Wie kann man bei einer Überweisung sein Geld wieder holen? 

Das geht meines Wissens nicht...


----------



## Anonymous (10 Januar 2002)

Hallo Heiko,

das kommt auf Deine Hausbank an. Ich habe gehört, dass es Banken gibt, denen das zuviel Arbeit ist, andere machen es nur gegen (damals 5 DM) Bearbeitungsgebühr. 

Ich hatte das bis jetzt nur einmal, jedoch sagte ich meiner Bank, dass der Betrag irrtümlich überwiesen wurde. In 3 Tagen hatten diese das Geld, obwohl schon gutgeschrieben auf anderem Konto) wieder zurückgeholt. Gebühren musste ich keine bezahlen.

Anders hatte ich einmal einen Fall, dass ich ein halbes Jahr lang von jemand "Miete" überwiesen bekommen hatte (waren nur 400 DM pro Monat), jedoch nach 6 Monaten bemerkte es der Sender und holte das Geld von meinem Konto wieder zurück. Gut, ich stand erstmal mit 2400 DM in der Kreide, jedoch behalten durfte ich das Geld nicht - wurde auch nicht gefragt.

Also, die Banken können das schon.


----------



## Heiko (10 Januar 2002)

Angeblich eben nicht.
Der Absender hat ja mit der Überweisung eine Willenserklärung abgegeben, über die sich die Banken nicht einfach hinweg setzen können.
Der Miet-Überweiser hat zwar einen Anspruch auf das Geld, aber einfach holen kann er es nicht. Er muß es von Dir einfordern (und ggfs einklagen).


----------



## Anonymous (10 Januar 2002)

Hallo Heiko,

weis ich nicht - w.g. bei mir war es kein Problem.

Bei der Mietsache wurde ich wirklich nicht gefragt. Der Sender des Geldes hatte mich weder angeschrieben (auch die Bank nicht) und es zurückgehen lassen. Grund: Fehlüberweisung (War auf den Kontoauszügen angegeben)

Auf Anfrage meiner Bank hätte ich hier das Geld auch wieder haben können, jedoch sagte mir der Bankangestellte, dass ich dann mit Klage wegen ...lass mich überlegen, wie er es formulierte....Unrechtmässiger Aneignung? zu rechnen hätte. Der Sender der Miete hätte mich daraufhin verklagen können, nebst Verzugszinsen.

Gut - das ist alles was ich sagen kann. Mit Sicherheit behandelt dieses Thema jede Bank anders und aufgrund eigener AGB unterschiedlich.

Ich bin bei der Dresdner Bank.

Gruß


----------



## Heiko (10 Januar 2002)

Vermutlich ging die Bank davon aus, daß der Überweiser das Geld eh wieder gekriegt hätte.

Allerdings bin ich kein Freund von vorauseilendem Gehorsam.
Da sollte mal ein Fachmann eine Untreue seitens der Bank prüfen...


----------



## Parana (13 Januar 2002)

*eBay Auktionen nichts gewesen außer Spesen*

:lol:    
Hallo,

habe von Brasilien aus zwei Auktionen mit gemacht.
Einmal ein Drucker und einmal Software Update.
Nichts gewesen außer Spesen. 
Der Druckeranbieter nennt sich altneu.de mit 0190 Telnr.
5 Monate, Anmahnungen, dann erhielt ich
die Mitteilung : der Drucker sei nicht zustellbar
Außer Porto bekomme ich mein Geld zurück!
Nur wann frage ich mich. Denn auf diese Art kann man Geld auch arbeiten lassen. 
Nächster Fall Frontpage Update 2002 
kommt auch nächste Weihnachten nicht mehr an!

Nach dem ich bei eBay reklamierte hatte bin ich dann prompt  rausgeflogen.

Habe dieses natürlich in meiner Homepage breit getreten.
www.buege.rocha.nom.br Page: Made in Germany
(soll keine Werbung sein)  
Was ich weiter festgestellt haben ist. 
Mehrwertsteuer darf nur innerhalb der EU abverlangt werden.
Viele Internet Shops reiten aber auf der Welle und kassieren 
von außerhalb Europa lebenden Käufern ab. Garantiert bekommt kein 
Finanzamt  dieses mit.

MfG
Parana


----------



## Heiko (13 Januar 2002)

Auktionen mit internationaler Lieferung sind wohl in der aktuellen Zeit nur was für Hazardeure... 

Im Ernst: Da ist das Risiko einiges höher.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Januar 2002)

*Online Auktion*

Hatte darüber schon berichtet gehabt.
e-Bay, Verkäufer www.altneu.de

Vor Weihnachten schrieb dier Herr Martin Lühmann
DIE SENDUNG SEI ZURRÜCK GEKOMMEN - NICHT ZUSTELLBAR!
ÄH- der Nachforschungsantrag fand aber die Adresse!!!
Meine Reklamation - Antwort: Sicher - Geld zurück !!
Heute 25.01.02 erhielt ich meine Kontoauszüge aus Deutschland!
Diesen Lühmann nenne ich jetzt offiziell ein Betrüger!
Weder in Pfennige noch Euro ist etwas auf mein Konto eingegangen!
Oder lügen meine Bankauszüge etwa??

 :lol:


----------



## Seelenteufelin (26 Januar 2002)

Habe selbst schon einige Käufe bei Ebay getan und bis auf einige Kleinigkeiten immer gut gelaufen!

Selbst bei größeren Geldbeträgen Laptop und 21 zoll Monitor mit Vorkasse keinen Ärger gehabt.Habe mir natürlich vorher die Bewertungen angeschaut!

Das einzige was mir manchmal ärgert ist: Manche Verkäufer nehmen bei Bücherverkauf  Verpackungskosten und wenn das Buch denn kommt ist es in einen alten schon mal benutzten Umschlag. Dafür bezahlt man dann auch noch 1DM Vorher und nun manchmal schon 1 € .

Ach ja zum Schluß ...... bei wem steht Ebaygebühren zahlt Käufer bei dem kaufe ich nichts :-?


----------



## Anonymous (27 Februar 2002)

*ebay-reinfall*

Habe bei ebay 2mal etwas ersteigert. 1. ein motherboard,
alles lief glatt. Obwohl Vorrauskasse vereinbart war, hatte ich die Ware bevor das Geld überwiesen war.   Doch bei meiner 2. Auktion, eine CPU,
bin ich um 230€!!!! erleichtert worden, ohne jemals die Ware zu bekommen. :x  ! So, Versicherung bekam ich nicht, da diese 60 Tage gilt ich sie aber nach 65 Tagen beantragte. Weiterhin kontaktierte ich ebay. Mit der Antwort "da das Mitglied jonnybub in den letzten Wochen öfters negativ auffiel wurde er aus der ebaygemeinschaft entfernt. Ich soll mich an die Polizei wenden..." Toll, als ich die CPU ersteigerte waren keine neg. Bewertungen vorhanden, nur pos. oder neutral. Nun glaubt doch nicht dass unsere Dorfpolizei weiss was zu tun ist. Jetzt werde ich den Rechtsanwalt kontaktieren. Ach ja, ich konnte das Geld nicht rückbuchen.
Das geht nur wenn das Geld von meinem Konto abgebucht wurde.
*Wie man sieht, sind pos. Bewertungen auch kein Anhaltspunkt für erfolgreiches Handeln. *


----------



## Anonymous (16 Mai 2002)

*Pro und Contra und Empfehlungen*

Hi alle miteinander, ich möchte hier nur mal eine "lustige" Geschichte erzählen, die mir vor etwa 3 Wochen passiert ist, es begann alles mit einem PC-Kauf Anfang Januar;

Zusammen mit 15 anderen Käufern fand ein für den Preis von ~900 Euro sehr grosszügig eingerichteter Rechner den Weg in meine Hände, bzw. sollte in meine Hände gelangen...

Nach erfolgreicher Ersteigerung FEHLER Nr. 1:
-->Überweisung --> Vorkasse --> noch kein PC

Nach Überweisung FEHLER Nr. 2: 
-->mehrmals Verweis auf Lieferschwierigkeit --> noch locker genommen

Nach locker genommen FEHLER Nr. 3
-->Erklärungen des Verkäufers als wahr angenommen --> Paket wäre raus

Nun nicht mehr locker:
--> Paket kann nicht nachverfolgt werden (quatsch)
--> Geld wurde zurück überwiesen (kam aber nie an)
--> PC wurde wiederholt zugestellt (kam aber nie an)
--> "Sie standen auf der noch-zu-zahlen-Liste" (das war nach 3 Monaten!!)
--> "Sie sind aber ziemlich unkooperativ!"

Da ist mir dann trotz unglaublich viel Geduld der Kragen geplatz, ich hab mal die ganze Erklärung mit Gericht, Betrugsversuch abgelassen und bin dann persönlich vorbeigefahren, um mir mein Geld zu holen...

Hat lustigerweise mit Schmerzensgeld funktioniert, somit doch noch ein halbes Happy-End, aber ich habe daraus gelernt:

--> nie wieder Vorkasse bei Beträgen über 50 Euro
--> nie wieder hochkomplizierte technische Geräte mit Garantiebedingungen bei Leuten kaufen, die auch bei OVP-Angabe keine Gewährleistung bieten können (da sie nur Wiederverkäufer sind)
--> lieber ein paar Mark mehr für den ebay-Treuhandservice drauflegen.

Im Gegenzug kann ich aber auch von tollen Deals nach Polen (da habe ich hin verkauft) berichten und von Dachbodenreinigungen, die noch Geld gebracht haben.

So, take care!

Matze;

"This message was sent using 100% recycled electrons!"


----------



## Anonymous (25 Mai 2002)

*naja*

also ich habe bei ebay bis *jetzt* noch keine Probleme gehabt, alle Käufer und Verkäufer waren, bis auf einen, sehr kooperativ.
Natürlich habe ich auch die berühmten Preistreibereien erlebt, wo dann z.B. in den letzten Minuten noch für eine DVD abnormale Preise geboten wurden, obwohl bei Amazon inkl. Versand billiger war.......
Oder wie man z.B. in letzter Sekunde noch gaaaanz zufällig überboten wird...... 
Was auch ärgerlich ist, ist wenn man jemandem eine gute Bewertung hinterlässt und dieser sich einen Dreck darum schert dir auch eine Bewertung zu geben. Ich habe diesen Personen dann eine (wirklich) nette email geschrieben, das man mich doch bewerten solle und siehe da: eine Bewertung nach der anderen trudelte ein.
Und zur Überweisung: niemals auf Nachnahme machen!!!! Immer nur Vorkasse oder persönlich!


----------



## Anonymous (31 Mai 2002)

*Vorsicht !!!!*

Ich habe vor kurzem in 6 ebay Auktionen den Zuschlag als Käufer "gewonnen" und hatte einen Totalausfall (Geld ist weg  :bigcry: ).

ebay prüft weder durchgängig noch sporadisch die e-mail adressen oder die Postadressen. Außer mit gmx und - ich glaube freenet - kann man jeden e-mail Provider benutzen und so seine Identität erfolgreich verschleiern.

In meinem Fall habe ich auf Fragen wegen der Identität des Betrügers von ebay nur den Hinweis auf Datenschutz erhalten... und das trotz eines laufenden Betrugsverfahrens und der Kenntnis, daß es bei "meinem Verkäufer" noch mindestens 2 weitere Geschädigte gibt (was ich durch eigene Recherche aber erst später erfahren habe!!!).

Also Blauäugige, Blonde und Risikofreudige vorran und kräftig bieten! Bei meiner Polizeidienstelle war ich übrigens der 3. Betrugsfall an einem Tag w/ ebay!!! 8)


----------



## floh (2 Juni 2002)

*Euro Erfahrungen mit Online Auktionen*

Habe bisher nur Angebote bei Eby abgegeben. Aber da ich seit langem einen bestimmten Artikel, der relativ schwer zu bekommen ist, zu einem humanen Preis suche (das 6fache des Neupreises ist mir zu viel), habe ich auch den Verdacht, dass es nicht immer 100% korrekt läuft. Der von mir gesuchte Artikel taucht von einem Anbieter seit ca. 1/2 Jahr ununterbrochen immer wieder auf, Gebote werden anscheinend abgegeben, Artikel nach Ablauf verkauft, gleich wieder eingestellt. In verschiedenen Medien wurde schon veröffentlicht, dass die Bewertungen und Angebote manipuliert sein können, wie mit verschiedenen Anmeldungen oder durch Freunde (diesen Eindruck habe ich in diesem Fall). Eine Anfrage beim Anbieter brachte nichts, die Antwort kann man glauben oder nicht, ich nicht. 
Wie ich hier verfolgen kann, bringt es auch nichts dies bei Ebay zu melden, ausserdem ist es nur ein Verdacht. 
Auch web.de nimmt Ebay als E-Mail-Adresse nicht an.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Juli 2002)

*Ebay - nie wieder !*

*
Hab drei mal bei Ebay bestellt , und dreimal nur Schrott bekommen !

aus sicherheit nur per Nachnahme - und trotzdem reingefallen , als ihc mich beschwerd habe wurde ich rausgeworfen ! - Klasse nicht !

gruß
jms :bigcry: 
*


----------



## floh (15 Juli 2002)

@Gast

 Nicht traurig sein, es gibt noch andere, zwar weniger bekannte, Auktionen im Internet, teils kann man sogar kostenlos einstellen. Schau mal bei www.auktionen.de nach. Auch www.feininger.de ist eine Auktionsplattform, kostenlos. Vielleicht merkt es ebay irgenwann einmal, dass man auch auch die Geschädigten eingehen sollte und nachforschen. Denn dies ist keine gute Publicity.


----------



## thofeng (10 August 2002)

*Treuhandabwicklung bei ebay???*

Hallo Admin,
habe meine Situation schon auf anderen Seiten beschrieben.
Im aktuellen Fall habe ich den von ebay angebotenen Treuhandservice eingeschaltet(die haben jetzt alle meine Daten!!!) als sich nach Tagen noch nichts tat, habe ich iloxx(das ist der Treuhandservice) kontaktiert. Resultat: der Verkäufer, ja, ja der Verkäufer muß den Treuhandservice auslösen!!! Auf meine Rückfragen: nur diplomatisches Gerede.
Der Verkäufer setzt mich unter Druck, ebay auf Seiten des Verkäufers(kriegen ja Gebühren!!!)auch. Der Verkäufer will einfach nicht die Herkunft der Ware, die Rechnung und die Garantieurkunde präsentieren...
Der Käufer muß geschützt werden, da, wie in anderen Beiträgen schon erwähnt, der Verkäufer ja erst nach Vorkasse die Ware abgibt. Nach unserem BGB(und bei Auktionen zieht ja nicht das Fernabfragegesetz!!!)muß der Käufer aber Mängel, Nichterhalt etc. nachweisen. In einem meiner Fälle bin ich nun seit einem Jahr vor Gericht, jetzt meldete der Verkäufer Insolvenz an, ich: angeschissen!!! Im anderen Falle habe ich über zehn Tage nach Bezahlung immernoch auf meine Ware gewartet. Ebay keine Hilfe!!!!
Sicherlich sind die meisten seriös, aber die, die angeschmiert werden, die bedürfen der Hilfe aller -Median, Verbraucherzentralen, Musterprozesse, denn bei ebay ist nur einer wirklich gesichert, der Verkäufer!!!
Gruß
thofeng


----------



## Devilfrank (10 August 2002)

@thofeng

wenn der Verkäufer auf Vorkasse besteht,  dann biete ich halt nicht. Wenn mich ein Artikel interessiert, maile ich den Verkäufer an, ob er den Treuhandservice akzeptiert. Sagt er nein, erfolgt kein Gebot. Sagt er ja, ist das bindend und das Geschäft kommt erst zustande, wenn er den Treuhandservice aktiviert hat.

Und somit sind die Komplikationen von vornherein gemindert.


Gruss Frank


----------



## thofeng (12 August 2002)

*Bieten?*

Nunja, in meinem und anderen Fällen entpuppte sich der Verkäufer erst nach dem Bieten! Ebay windet sich mit Antworten wie ein Aal. 
Die meisten auch hier geschilderten Probleme traten nach dem Bieten auf, und da hat man als Käufer nur die Möglichkeit, Zeugen bei der Ankunft des Paketes oder bei Verdacht, z.B.Hehlerei, keine Garantieurkunde, Rechnung etc. das Geld welches man über die Bank überwiesen!!! hat zurückzubuchen!
Eigentlich wollte ich nur wissen ob Sie zu denen gehören die sich fragen: "wie kann denn soetwas überhaupt passieren, daß man übers Ohr gehauen wird.."
Oder ob da auch ein Stück Verständnis da ist von jemandem der hier Admin ist und sich verständnisvoll sagt: Hätte mir auch passieren können. Denn mit realitätssfernen Klugscheißern möchte ich mich einfach nicht unterhalten!
Nichts für ungut, aber hab schon einige Jährchen auf dem Buckel!
Gruß 
Thofeng


----------



## Heiko (12 August 2002)

Mich interessiert sehr wohl wie es zu sowas kommt. Zudem interessiert mich, warum viele der grundlegenden Sicherheitsregeln nicht beachtet werden. Mit Klugscheißerei hat das nichts zu tun. Eher mit Ursachenforschung. Mich interessiert, warum es immer die selben Tricks sind, die den Käufer erfolgreich über den Tisch ziehen und die leicht vermeidbar wären. Was muß man tun um die essentiellen Verhaltensregeln in die Köpfe der User zu bringen? Wenn der Versuch, grundlegende Verhaltensmuster zur Vermeidung von Straftaten zu vermitteln allerdings Klugscheißerei ist, dann bin ich wirklich ein Klugscheißer.


----------



## Heiko (12 August 2002)

*Re: Bieten?*



			
				thofeng schrieb:
			
		

> ...und da hat man als Käufer nur die Möglichkeit, Zeugen bei der Ankunft des Paketes oder bei Verdacht, z.B.Hehlerei, keine Garantieurkunde, Rechnung etc. das Geld welches man über die Bank überwiesen!!! hat zurückzubuchen!


Leider kann überwiesenes Geld nicht ohne Weiteres zurückgebucht werden. Das geht nur bei Bankeinzug.


----------



## Anonymous (26 August 2002)

Vorab, ich habe mir nicht alles durchgelesen, da sich doch vieles wiederholt.

Bei Ebay gibt es auch die Möglichkeit "zu besch..ssen" OHNE daß der Gegenüber es überhaupt mitbekommt.

Eine Tour ist .... der meistbietende ist abgesprungen und es wird einem angeboten, als 2. doch zu kaufen.
Meist war dann der 1. bietende ein "Bekannter" der den Preis einfach nur in die Höhe getrieben hat.

Eine andere Tour: Wenn jemand den Bietagenten eingeschaltet hat... wird dieser bis in die höhsten Höhen getrieben.
Sobald jemand den Bietagenten eingeschaltet hat, überbietet dieser ja sofort ein anderes Gebot. 
Wird das Gebot NICHT überboten, aber man ist trotzdem nur 2. (da gleiches Gebot, nur das andere mit einer "früheren" Zeit), dann ist man beim Bietagenten an das höchste Gebot gestossen.

Versand und Verpackungskosten: Manche sind einfach auf 10 oder 15€ festgelegt und an kommt ein Schuhkarton mit 3€ Briefmarken drauf


----------



## Anonymous (14 September 2002)

*Re: naja*

Hi, 




			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich habe ich auch die berühmten Preistreibereien erlebt, wo dann z.B. in den letzten Minuten noch für eine DVD abnormale Preise geboten wurden, obwohl bei Amazon inkl. Versand billiger war.......





			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> unauffällig, habe ich selbst erlebt, habe gierig geboten und am nächsten Tag im Baumarkt billiger gesehen, das war ein geringer Wert, aber ich war baff, .
> 
> Oder wie man z.B. in letzter Sekunde noch gaaaanz zufällig überboten wird......
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (18 November 2002)

*Die letzten Sekunden vor dem Ende der Auktion*

Hallo,

ich kaufe gelegentlich Ebay & Co. da man hin und wieder echte Schnäppchen machen kann. Dies gilt umso mehr, wenn nicht frühzeitig der Preis hochgetrieben wird.

Um nicht Nachts am Rechner sitzen zu müssen, nutze ich einen sogenannten "Sniper-Service" (z.B. www.auctionstealer.com) . Dies ist ein Dienst, der in den letzten Sekunden automatisch mein Gebot platziert.

Neben dem Vorteil (manchmal) der letzte zu sein, diszipliniert es ungemein. Ich muss nämlich frühzeitig wissen, bis zu welchem Preis ich überhaupt bieten möchte. Die üblichen Bietexzesse "erspare" ich mir so (Am Anfang wurde es manchmal echt teuer...).

Also liebe Mitbieter - Es ist nicht immer Betrug, wenn in den letzten Sekunden noch etwas passiert, sondern in zunehmendem Maße "technischer Fortschritt" (oder so ähnlich).

Grüße

Rolf

PS: Bitte diese mail nicht falsch verstehen. Ich möchte niemanden der bei einer Auktion unterlegen war beleidigen, sondern lediglich zeigen, dass manches auch technische Ursachen hat.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Dezember 2002)

*Snipper etc...*

Hallo,

nur zur Info, "Snipper" oder ähnliche "Bietsoftware" sind z.B. bei ebay illegal!!
Es reicht doch schon, wenn man sich selbst diszipliniert und dann (DSL sei Dank) in letzter Sekunde ein Gebot per Agent abgibt.
So gewinnt man fast jede Auktion (natürlich nur bei normalen Limits!).

Habe bisher 95 positive Feedbacks und nur einen Verlust, wie läuft das ab, wenn man Strafanzeige erstatten will, nimmt die "normale Polizei" den Fall auf oder gibts da schon irgendwie so eine Art "Internetpolizei"? Was ist zu beachten?

Tipps und Adressen (etwa Hilfevereine etc.) bitte per Mail an [email protected].

Danke
Holger


----------



## Anonymous (19 Dezember 2002)

*falsche emailadresse*

sorry, in letzten Beitrag sollte es heißen:

[email protected]

Danke
Holger


----------



## Anonymous (1 Januar 2003)

...man kann bei "E-pay" als Verkäufer und Käufer in den Eimer langen.
Es ist, wie man auch immer es sieht, ein Marktplatz, und da gibt es halt  Gauner.
Vorsicht ist beispielsweise geboten, wenn hinter dem "Namen" "Privat" steht,
d.h. meistens hat derjenige reichlich miese Bewertungen, und versucht sie so im Detail zu verstecken. Das gilt besonders bei den "Powersellern", da sollte nie ein privat stehen. Ich habe bei Ebay wirklich schon einige Schnäppchen gemacht, aber bin auch aktuell einem Betrüger auf den Leim gegangen. Wie's das Leben so will, war es ein "Powerseller"... :cry:


----------



## senioreninfo (11 Februar 2012)

eBay und PayPal unglaubwürdig mit Käuferschutz ?


Am 05.01.12 habe ich einen Artikel  bei eBay ersteigert und sofort über PayPal bezahlt.
Die Ware kam aber mit einem nicht angegebenen Mangel, der sich nicht beheben lässt. Der Verkäufer sah es als Kleinigkeit an und verweigerte zunächst die Rücknahme. Einspruch und bei eBay ein Problemfall eröffnen, folgte. Dann lenkte der Verkäufer ein. Einvernehmlich ging der Artikel zurück und wurde als angekommen bestätigt. Damit hatte ich den Problemfall, nach eBay-Vorgaben, geschlossen. Anfragen bei eBay wo mein Geld bleibt wurden nicht beantwortet. PayPal gab vor, nicht in die Vorgänge von eBay einsehen zu können und gaben mangelhafte Vorgehenshinweise. Jetzt drehte sich ein Karussell bei dem die Eingabemöglichkeit immer auf Folgeseiten führte ohne ein Text verschicken zu können. Typisch ungetestete Hotline Schrott-Beschreibungen. Dann habe ich andere Wege genommen um meine Beschwerde zu verschicken. Jetzt bekam ich von PayPal gemeldet, dass für den Verkäufer entschieden wurde. Davon hatte ich von eBay nie gehört. Pfui Teufel !!!!!!. Auch solle ich noch die kostenpflichtige 0180-Nr wählen, die dann mit Ansage „die Dauer ist 89 Min“ zum Auflegen zwang. Weitere Tage vergingen ohne Antwort. Unterdessen erfuhr ich vom Verkäufer, dass das Geld wieder eingezogen wurde und er die Verkaufprovision ebenfalls noch nicht zurück erhalten hat.
Jetzt habe ich auch noch diese Sache angemahnt, nachdem der Verkäufer es wegen Zeitaufwand schon aufgegeben hat. Oh Wunder jetzt kam eine Bestätigung von eBay, dem Verkäufer wird die Provision gutgeschrieben. Aber zu meiner Rückzahlung des Artikels kein Wort. Nun setzte ich eine Frist, wie man es in Vorbereitung zu einem Gerichtsverfahren macht. Die blieb unberücksichtigt und unbeantwortet. Sogar einer Massenversedung von eBay mit der Entschuldigung eines Fehlers durch Firefox, wollte ich entgegenkommen und schickte erneut über den InternetExplorer. Ebenfalls ohne Antwort. Jetzt erfolgt bei der Bank Widerspruch des  Geldeinzugs. Briefe an die Geschäftsleitungen sind auch unterwegs. Weitere Probleme waren eine richtige eMail-Adresse zu erhalten, sie sind nach Anbieterkennzeichnung (ergibt sich aus § 5 TMG sowie § 55 RStV) verpflichtet Impressum aufzuführen. PayPal hat es mangelhaft (fehlende Angabe der Namen der Geschäftsleitung) und eBay überhaupt nicht.
Nun werden sie handeln müssen. Vorsichtshalber ist Schadensersatzklage angedroht, falls nur geringste Nachteile entstehen, wie Schufa-Meldung oder anderes.

_!!!!!_
_Das nennt sich nun Käuferschutz bei PayPal:_
_„Wenn Sie bei eBay einkaufen, sind Sie in sicheren Händen_
_… meistens ohne Probleme. Wenn es doch einmal ein Problem gibt, und Sie einen Artikel nicht erhalten haben oder ein gelieferter Artikel erheblich von der Beschreibung abweicht, dann ist der eBay-Käuferschutz bei Bezahlung mit PayPal für Sie da. So bekommen Sie den gewünschten Artikel oder erhalten eine vollständige Rückerstattung des Kaufpreises inklusive der Versandkosten.
Einfach – schnell – kostenlos“_
_!!!!!_


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (11 Februar 2012)

Nun, das Problem mit dem Verkäufer und der Rückabwicklung ist nachvollziehbar. Nüchtern betrachtet hat aber eBay nur die Rolle eines Vermittlers (beim Geschäft zwischen den Parteien). Beide Handlungsführer haben das System genutzt und sind handelseinig geworden. Es kam zur Zahlung über PayPal und zur Übergabe der Ware durch erfolgreichen Versand. Damit war die Rolle von eBay abgeschlossen.

Die Frage wäre nun, ob der Betrag nach Klärung des Streitfalls tatsächlich erfolgreich beim Verkäufer eingezogen worden ist und wann die Erstattung erfolgt. Erfahrungsgemäß nimmt sich PayPal dafür großzügig Zeit heraus.

Der Kundenschutz greift nur bei wirklich strittigen Situationen, nämlich dann, wenn der Käufer bezahlt hat aber keine Ware erhält oder die Rückabwicklung eines Geschäftes zwischen Käufer und Verkäufer nicht funktioniert. Bei dir hat aber letztlich alles funktioniert und auch wenn PayPal die Erstattung unverzüglich vorzunehmen hat, so gibt es doch kein Gesetz, dass die Geschwindigkeit von _unverzüglich_ definiert.

Was den Schadenersatz durch eine Schufaeintragungen angeht, so ist das an dieser Stelle Unfug. Warum sollte das passieren und dann, welcher einklagbare Schaden entsteht denn durch so was?

Die europäische Legion von PayPal, die _PayPal (Europe) S.à r.l. & Cie, S.C.A._ und die deutsche Legion von eBay, die eBay Europe S.à r.l. haben beide ihren Sitz in Luxemburg. PayPal ist eine Tochter von eBay, beide mit Sitz in den USA. Administrativ wickelt die eBay International AG in Kleinmachnow das Deutschlandgeschäft ab.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ebay, Impressum
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/PayPal, Impressum
Was das Impressum betrifft, so ist es fraglich, ob von der Gesellschaft tatsächlich der Name eines Geschäftsführers notwendig ist, insbesondere wenn der eine weitere Gesellschaft ist. Worin zeigt sich denn der Mangelszustand bei den Impressen? Beide Supportstellen sind über die Kontaktformulare erreichbar, eine eMailadresse würde keinen Sinn machen, weil es ein Heer an Mitarbeitern benötigen würde, diese zu überwachen. @senioreninfo, wer meinst du, ist für ein fehlerhaftes Impressum zuständig und welche Sanktionen könnte es geben? Ich sags dir: 1. niemand, 2. keine! Man könnte allenfalls von einem Wettbewerbsverstoß ausgehen, doch der müsste auch erst einmal vorliegen und dann müsste sich ein Mitbewerber benachteiligt fühlen - Kunden oder andere unbeteiligte haben da eher nichts zu melden, da sie keine schützenswerte Ansprüche geltend machen können.

Und hier noch was zum Gucken:


> Das Online-Bezahlsystem Paypal ist immer wieder in der Kritik, weil es aus nicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen Konten sperrt und Gelder einbehält.


----------



## senioreninfo (12 Februar 2012)

Danke für die Info. Leider bleibt mir nur noch diese Woche der Widerspruch bei der Bank. Wer weiß ob ich sonst mein Geld wiedersehe. Da ich a) nach 5 Wochen keine Antwort von eBay zu meinem Vorgang bekomme und b) von PayPal einmal gesagt bekomme, eBay hätte zu Gunsten des Verkäufers entschieden, dann aber sie hätten keine Einsicht bei eBay komme ich mir verschaukelt vor. Wie aber kommt es dann zum Einzug des Geldes beim Verkäufer? Schufa habe ich nur angenommen, da ich wage eine Handlung (Widerspruch bei der Bank) gegen PayPal (Weltunternehmen) vorzunehmen. Gern werden da Meldungen auf Nichtzahlung verschickt. Später könnte es dann noch geklärt werden. Aber zu spät.


----------



## Erykah (29 Februar 2012)

Die Infos sind wirklich sehr gut!!
Ich für meinen Teil habe bei Ebay bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, habe aber auch erst so um die 30-40 Transaktionen sowohl als Käufer als auch als Verkäufer hinter mir... Bisher lief alles reibungslos... Man muss halt aufpassen auf was man bietet, das Angebot GANZ genau durchlesen und den Verkäufer genauer begutachten(Bewertungen), dann sollte das eigentlich kein Problem sein!
Jetzt habe ich aber vor zwei Monaten das erste Mal Ebay Kleinanzeigen benutzt und bin da gleich auf die Schnute gefallen!
Habe meinen Computermonitor verkauft und es hat sich ein netter Herr aus England gemeldet und ab da an nahm das Drama dann seinen Lauf, kauf per Paypal, Mails von seiner vermeintlichen Bank, etc. pp.....
Wie sich herausgestellt hat, bin ich nicht der einzige, der auf diese Masche reingefallen ist, wie man oben sehen kann 

Hoffe diesen bösen Leuten wird allesamt das Handwerk gelegt!!


----------

